
What the #$%&? Microsoft bans swearing on Skype, in email, Bing, Office 365 docs - luxpir
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/03/28/microsoft_services_agreement_bars_offensive_language/
======
metaloha
I think the key word (that literally everyone is ignoring, as far as I can
see) is the word "publicly".

The violation will exist if you break the terms publicly. Your private
documents, Skype chats, and emails are not public, and you can say whatever
you normally would.

